# How often do you date? If at all



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Given the opportunity to online date I fone it hard to want to go out on the date due to anxiety I guess. Feel like I can't possibly meet someone online maybe I like the maturity? I'm not sure what it is. But seeing as that's my only option to date I go on pretty much zilch dates. I've gone on one online date in about 3 years of trying to force myself to and although it went reasonably ok it didn't last for more than a month. I wonder how I'll go about getting a girlfriend as I lack any enthusiasm to sustain relations with anyone and it takes a lot of motivation for me to go out on a regular basis and get closer with someone


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ahm...never.

Even if I didn't have horrible anxiety, some guy would still have to be desperate enough to date me, and there are no guys that desperate.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Last date I had was in Nov. When I was dating her I saw her like every other weekend. With my I ex, i was with her once a month, several days at a time. Most my relationships have been ldrs, even one girl that I briefly dated here ended up like a ldr because I wasn't in town much. And pretty much everyone I dated it went down similar as I wrote. Bad sa is new to me really, so like in 2014(sa started in '14 but it was '15 when I really was f-ed) I pretty much dated all year, 2015 I only dated Sept-Nov.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Rarely. Very very rarely, lol. Most of my anxiety is relationship based, so yeah...


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I've never had a date in my whole life.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I have never dated. 
I only met a girl from a dating chat but went bad due to large dose of Xanax to prevent panic attack.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Never been on a "date".


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never gone on a date.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Never been with anyone and definitely have never been on a date :rofl


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't ever really actively dated beyond a few with one gal I worked with briefly. Generally the gals I've had any experience with initiated things & since I'm homebody/hermit/recluse it's not like I am or ever really want to go out anywhere regularly anyway


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never had either.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

A couple times a year. (Last date was in May).


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

On average, it's been probably once or twice a month.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Never really been on an official date, but I have hung out with people for hours at a time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, never.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

depends on if the fish are biting. otherwise I sit and continue to wait.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

The last time I was on a date was about eight months ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I try once in a while but the rejection puts me off fast and i give up. I had two dates in the last two months. Both didn't go that well.


----------



## dpc28 (Jan 6, 2016)

I had a very short relationship just after I graduated high school about 4 years ago. Dated someone else that same year very briefly. Went on a few dates with a guy 2 years ago and that has been about it. I can actually be quite social sometimes but the minute I sense any romantic inclination, my anxiety flares and I avoid the person at all costs. I avoid dating for that reason.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have never been on a date or dated anybody.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Never been on a date.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometime in the Fall I usually have a girlfriend, however temporarily. Then I usually have another date sometime around Feb or March. It seems to have nothing to do with me and everything to do with how a lot of people get lonely and needy when the temp drops.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

One per week on average.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

To date, I've never actually dated before. I've tried talking to the (few) girls who smiled or stared at me. The convos went alright, it's the next step that requires some improvement or practice.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Never.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I think when I was 17 I did something that could be classed as a date?

Maybe..


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

My last "date" (if you can call it that) was 20 years ago. Nothing since.


----------



## Enyalius (Jul 10, 2013)

Whats a 'date'?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't believe in spending that much time with a random person with the hope of romantically connecting.

So, never!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I date a lot in my dreams.


----------



## Death aura (Oct 15, 2015)

Neve. It doesn't bother me as I don't care if I ever get into a relationship.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Never been or have even bothered trying


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I've been on my share of dates, it's been a long time however.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Never been on an official date. I had a few a friendly meetings with women (way back in college), but I hardly call those dates.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. There was a time I had an active social life. I've probably been on over a hundred dates. But not for a long time.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

I last dated 6 years ago.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Last date I went on was early 2015 and I scared the chick off by getting attached too quickly. But I only did that because she was hot as hell and actually had her friend slam on brakes in the middle of the road to get out and make out with me when I was on the way to my car the first time we met. 

Was feeling depressed on our first date, started talking about my problems and I guess she didn't take it too well. 

Weirdo.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know if it was a date, but I felt that I really clicked with a nice girl I met on craigslist for some other (platonic) purpose. We met a few times and talked about stuff.
I haven't gone on a date from a dating site since I was 25, the age when men "age out" of the system if they are unemployed and not in college. Plus, over 99% of my matches on dating sites are overweight, which I won't touch.

I'd never do a long distance relationship. I'd move. I have to chat with my cake and eat it too.  

Yeah, it sucks, but the immature girls go on dates to be entertained, not for relationships. Haha, I'd never call going out to be entertained a date, and I'd never date for anything but a relationship. The good thing is, I'm non-judgmental when it's more than just skin deep.

The last two real life women I went out with told me:
You're a really really great guy!
and
You're perfect except you need to strengthen your arms and whiten your teeth.

Still, I don't think I will ever ask a girl out on a date unless she was super super obvious about being interested in me first.
Another thing that sucks on dating sites is all of the MEN using female profiles to attack other men, lower their self esteem so they won't be as big of competition!


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

k_wifler said:


> I don't know if it was a date, but I felt that I really clicked with a nice girl I met on craigslist for some other (platonic) purpose. We met a few times and talked about stuff.
> I haven't gone on a date from a dating site since I was 25, the age when men "age out" of the system if they are unemployed and not in college. Plus, over 99% of my matches on dating sites are overweight, which I won't touch.
> 
> I'd never do a long distance relationship. I'd move. I have to chat with my cake and eat it too.
> ...


It's funny you say men age out at 25. Almost every woman I encountered on dating sites was unemployed or supposedly going to college. And these were women in their late 20's and early 30's, usually with a litter of kids to boot.


----------



## Luke4468 (Apr 5, 2016)

Never in my life. Do I want to? Errm, maybe. Not sure.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Never have.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

I once went on a date. That was about 3-4 years ago. I didn't like him at all though and the date was boring/annoying.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

It's actually refreshing to me to hear of others that have never dated. Without the internet I would have thought I was one in 500,000 or something that has little to no dating experience. I dated once in my life when I was 19, nothing before or since.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have never dated in my whole life.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't dated in many years.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Me dating? 

HahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


-dies from laughing too much-


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I've never had a date in my whole life.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have the attention span for it anymore, lol!


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

As often as I'm willing to keep sh***ing them


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Not since my ex , that's about a year now.I feel like i need to fix myself first.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The thing is, you have to be socialising to be able to date (in the traditional sense), I don't do the former, so what much luck do I have with the latter.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Never been on a date.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know. The line between dating and hanging out seems to be a blurry one for me. And that can lead to all sorts of misunderstandings and awkwardness.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

At the moment i'm having a break from dating. I've sort of become Aromantic at the moment (lacking the desire to form romantic connections) Not sure whether its because ive been hurt a few times last year alone and want to make sure i feel super sure about someone in future before i even consider dating or being more than friends. I have a friend atm that likes me a lot and tries to make moves on me all the time. We did kiss the other day, but I told him im not ready for anything atm and might not be for quite awhile. 
Not really sure whats up with me, I once used to really want to be with someone and have that bond, now the idea of it is very off putting and scary ha. SO yeah for now, no dating for me. Till i figure out what i want.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

the thought of dating sounds so forced and all these presumptions and asumptions. Plus I'm not comfortable thinking anyone would be physically attracted..i guess thats the presumption I cant really come to terms with

I'll "hang out" with someone as friends but id never feel comfortable on a "date"

which is probably why i get nowhere with people


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I've never dated. Not only am I very undesirable, even if someone asked me, I have way too many issues to go out with them.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Every once in a while, maybe every 1-2 months.


----------



## Socially inept123 (Sep 30, 2016)

Haven't had a date in about a year, quite ironically though I have two dates this weekend. Am I scared? Extremely. Will I have the ****s all day, doing breathing exercises for hours, and popping a Ativan? Yes. But something in me recently decided if you don't do something about it, it will never happen.


----------



## Annamoly (Sep 17, 2016)

I have never dated and expect I never will. Not only do I feel unlovable and undesirable, I am too anxious and have too many issues to date, even though I wish I could be in a relationship. Then again, I don't put myself out there due to fear, so what can I expect? I remember knowing at 10 years old, that I would always be alone (in the romantic sense). I'm almost three decades older now, and that is exactly what has happened. You can call it a self-fulfilling prophecy, lack of trying, or being too damaged, but it still sucks.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I say sooooo many stupid things, just haphazardly, not like tourettes, but it's just the way I was raised I guess, so anyways, a lot of women get super offended by my sense of humor so it often doesn't even get to the friends stage.

I almost went on a first date quite a few times with fat girls. It's very important for a woman to learn the types of things that naturally go through a man's mind, otherwise I am quite sure she will never ever be able to trust or accept a man. Anyways, since I'm honest, I was usually a girl's first experience of what a true male mind thinks about...

Since I'm extremely careful about the women I choose to date, usually the ones who decide to chat with me have already been pre-selected by reading my profile summaries.
Right now, I'm getting help finding someone to do what needs to be done so that I can develop time management skills and start taking care of myself and start trusting people.

Since I'm not interested in anything much besides getting a relationship, and since I'm too traumatized by rejection, I have to wait. I have found almost no one who can actually say that they are interested in getting a relationship as an actual interest. Most of them are ugly and/or they think I'm ugly. Believe it or not, my first ever date was my best and probably only legitimate date experience. Beginner's luck I guess...


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

I gave up awhile back ago. I seem to get stuck with the ones who are really into vanity, lie, cheat. The last one just used me so she wouldn't be alone before she left for college.
I know I had my own problems but fuçk me, I have the worst luck.


So now just wait until I know someone is capable of real love I guess.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol.....

i never date.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well i'm going to ask a girl to go for a walk with me in 10 minutes, and assuming she says yes (she probably won't) does that count as a date?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> Well i'm going to ask a girl to go for a walk with me in 10 minutes, and assuming she says yes (she probably won't) does that count as a date?


I guess that depends whether that girl is human.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

It's like every 10 years I even get accepted for a date. I got approached a few times but it was to play a joke on me as they cancelled because I was a loser they heard from others. It's like I'll never get a real date in my life.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been on 3 dates in my whole life. 

One I was forced into. So I've technically only been on 2 consensual dates in my life.

One was in 2014, the other in 2016. So I'm averaging 1 every two years. Here's to 2018 everybody!


----------

